# Fig tree wood



## geno (Dec 18, 2009)

I had a huge Fig tree that I pruned way down this fall. I cut what I could into small enough to fit in the wood box of the horizontal smoker. Has anyone ever used fig wood and if so how did it turn out. I'm thinking of trying it as soon as it cures.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 18, 2009)

Not sure of the flavor or burning intensity but according to the wood sticky http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=50439
fig is safe to use.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 18, 2009)

Having never used it I cann't really tell you if it's good but the inyternet says it is good to use. I have a place near me that carries alot of differant woods but not fig for now. So you could smoke with it and give us a review on it.


----------

